
Just Don’t Compare Kosmix to Google - pclark
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/15/business/15ping.html?ref=technology
======
sjs382
I'm glad they got it right by saying that they aren't trying to do search
better than Google. Making your competitor the standard for comparison sets
you up for failure.

It's the reason an iPod-killer, Google-killer, Twitter-killer, etc will never
be one.

------
siong1987
Sometimes, I hate reading news from nytimes. For example, in this article,
there is no a single link actually pointing to Kosmix website.

Or, we are expected to find out the website ourselves by reading the article?

~~~
akkartik
<http://kosmix.com>

<http://meehive.com>

I work there, and our team spent a bunch of time on friday trying to get them
to add the link. They claim they still haven't figured out implications of
this 'internet' thing on their editorial policies, and trained all their
copywriters..

~~~
aristus
The NYTimes has a schizoid relationship with the internet.

The NYTimes was the first paper on the 'net. Brewster Khale (founder of
Internet Archive) helped them get there. In 2004 they started threatening the
Internet Archive to get them to stop archiving their internet pages.

Then they started threatening Google. Then they put up the registration wall.
But then they started paying "reputation" companies to spread their links all
over the web. Then they started protesting that they should not have the
burden of being the "paper of record", but still maintain "all the news that's
fit to print".

The Old Grey Lady has gone batty.

------
pclark
feels like Mahalo meets Algorithms

------
mailman
where does search end and explore start? Will this be the new face of search?

------
mitultiwari
An article on Kosmix in NY TImes.

